# How do I find a reputable breeder?



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am in the process of buying my FIRST ever puppy (or pet, at that) and I have decided on a Maltese. I found several reputable breeders that have bred from a championship line. My issue?? Well, they are between $1800 and $3500. I just can't afford it. I realize that if I want a Maltese with the guarantee it's full blooded Maltese and will be good and healthy, I have no choice but to pay the price. I'm DEFINITELY not trying to support a puppy mill or a back yard breeder and I know those won't be healthy dogs, but is there a way to get a healthy puppy that won't be unhealthy?? And while I realize I CAN go to a rescue, I have never owned a puppy and want to get a puppy while it's still new (12 weeks or so). I also want a female that is on the smaller side; 6 pounds or so. (Yes, the two things that UP the price). I found a place near me but they have several different small breeds and I worry that it's just a BYB. 
ANY help you can provide will be appreciated. I'm willing to pay up to about $1200, but I don't think I can afford more than that!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You can probably get a retired Maltese from a reputable breeder, but if you want a female puppy, you will be paying more. You could get a little male, for the price that you mentioned. However... Paying for the puppy is not the only cost involved , you must keep your puppy up to date on shot, and exams, from the vet, Maltese need to go to the groomers, if you have not had a Maltese, you probably wouldn't groom it yourself. You will need a bed, comb and brush, puppy shampoo and conditioner, x pens, crates, a good quality food, and pee pads, especially when they are puppies, and can't go outside yet. 
You have to figure if your pup gets sick or injured, there will be more vet bills . Dogs aren't cheap to have, the initial cost of the puppy isn't the only cost that you will encounter. I hope that everything works out for you'd, and that you do get your fur baby. I'm just letting you know what to expect.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A small 12 week old female is the most expensive Maltese. You need to either wait until you can afford what they cost or modify your wish list. Males are generally less than females. $1200 is a reasonable price for a male puppy. Having had both, I can tell you I just adore having a little boy. Boys are so sweet and loving.

Older "teenage" puppies who have been held back for show but don't work out are less expensive than a 12 week old puppy. We have had many members get teenage puppies and loved not having to deal with some of the puppy issues like potty training teething, etc.

Please do not buy a puppy from a BYB to avoid paying a few more dollars now. What you will very likely pay in vet bills later on will make you wish you'd waited.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

A female puppy from a rep breeder is 2,000-2,500. Owning a dog is not cheap. You may need to save a bit more to afford the puppy you will be happy with. As Deb said, you have food, supplies, meds, vet visits, shots, groomers, wee pads, shampoos, heart-worm meds, flea meds, car seats, crates, liners, beds, brushes.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I want to add; when I was looking for a puppy from a rep breeder, I found them to range from 1,500 - 2,500. With a 12 wk old FM being the highest.


----------



## NC_Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

Why are you particularly wanting a female? If it is to breed then you should be prepared to spend several thousand to get one with full registration and most breeders are going to be VERY VERY picky as to where there possible breeding quality female pups go. Lastly most reputable breeders will NOT sell a pup to an inexperienced non-show home on a full registration, period.

I have had both male and female dogs in the past and would say my feelings are that males make great pets and are often more loving devoted dogs. Of course it varies dog to dog, but certainly don't rule out a male pup!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sometimes a breeder will have a 5 or 6 month old puppy that was being held for show. Both of my girls were 5 months old, pad trained, all shots except rabies, social and still very puppy. The best advice I can give you is call and email breeders and be patient. Where do you live?


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I live in Charlotte, NC. 
I am actually thinking of putting a deposit on the female I wanted. She won't be available until late October or early November, so it's giving me time to save some extra money and buy her supplies. 
I've done a ton of research and I've contacted several breeders, but Judith (Premier Maltese) has been the only one that I have truly felt confident with. She was willing to help me, even if I didn't get the puppy from her and was really informative. I was very comfortable talking to her and could tell how much she loves the whole Maltese breed. I know that trying to get a puppy for less money is going to end up in that poor baby being sick and me being heartbroken. 
I'm really excited about getting my first puppy and I really hope it works out with Judith because she's the only one I feel at ease with. 
I'm sure I will have a million questions in the "preparation" of getting her and probably a million more when she's here.
Thanks again for the replies. I'm glad that everyone responded the way they did because I realized that the best option was to pay for security.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

italianna82 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I live in Charlotte, NC.
> I am actually thinking of putting a deposit on the female I wanted. She won't be available until late October or early November, so it's giving me time to save some extra money and buy her supplies.
> I've done a ton of research and I've contacted several breeders, but Judith (Premier Maltese) has been the only one that I have truly felt confident with. She was willing to help me, even if I didn't get the puppy from her and was really informative. I was very comfortable talking to her and could tell how much she loves the whole Maltese breed. I know that trying to get a puppy for less money is going to end up in that poor baby being sick and me being heartbroken.
> I'm really excited about getting my first puppy and I really hope it works out with Judith because she's the only one I feel at ease with.
> ...


I am very glad you have found Judith. She is a caring breeder who loves her dogs and has made a commitment to the breed through showing and working with reputable breeders. She is an AMA member and is active in the ring. And she is close to you. Sounds like a perfect match. :thumbsup:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it's great you found someone you trust. I'd just save save save for the next couple months so you can get the dog you really want. When you consider it's about a 15 year commitment, it is a small price to pay. Thank you for going to a reputable breeder and not supporting puppy mills! And of course post some pix!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's so great, that you found a good breeder.. October will be here before you know it, and so will be your sweet baby!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm so glad you found an AMA breeder you can trust. It will be well worth it, I'm sure.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. Now I just have to pray that I can get Judith's ok to adopt and the deposit down before someone else does. Keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

_I am so happy you posted here before you bought a puppy and you are going with a show breeder_. It will happen, just be patient. You have many many years ahead with your pup, so don't rush. My first 2 puppies were from a BYB in my town. One passed away at 7 mo. I have spent thousands of dollars to correct a leg deformity on my little Sammie. He is doing well now. I started out wanting 2 Maltese, so I took my time this time and went with show breeder, but she was worth the wait.


----------

